# Absolutely horrendous alloys



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Well the wheels on my car have not been treated well at all and this is the result of 9yrs driving 

I tried a good scrub using bilberry and a clay is also useless. But htere are still a huge amount of stains. Suggestions please 










Thanks
Tom


----------



## nickka (Jun 2, 2008)

Hate to say it but it may be time to bring out the Wonder Wheels:devil:


----------



## JoeAVS1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah that or Autoglym wheel acid as its very good but also safe


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

How about an application of Wonder Wheels in this instance? Normally frowned upon, but if nothing else shifts it, it's worth a shot. Just make sure you don't let it dwell too long and make sure you protect the finish once clean


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

They look alot like my wheels, though mine are only 2 years old.

I was using Megs Wheel brightner at a look dilution to no avail.

Though I'll be getting new wheels soon so not too worried as I'll get the old ones powder coated.


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I would use wonder wheels, brush on, then agiatate more with a brush, followed by a thourgh rinse with the Pressure Washer.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Why is wonder wheels frowned uppon? I tried it on my wheels and it works very well and didnt cause any damage, Plus mine are curbed so the paint is damaged, didnt affect them at all.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys 

Ill take a trip to halfords tommorrow!


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Because it's an acid based wheel cleaner, and that seems to be frowned upon on here for some reason.
Fair enough, they're not a good idea to use on a regular basis, but they are needed from time to time( like the wheels in the OP)

Not sure about Wonderwheels though...as I find it pretty crap.
I'd personally recommend getting some Autosmart 'Ali' ....it's much better.


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

Its frowned upon because poor useage or repeated aplication absolutely knackers the paint.

Stuff works well but its harsh.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

yeah something like wonderwheels and a lot of elbow grease


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

I used Wonder Wheels for years but found that it can corrode the wheels over time even if washed fully with a PW. You start to notice the wheel nuts going first.

Ive not used it at all on my new car and just kept on top of the tar etc with APC. I'll get the wheels off in the summer to give it a clay and seal.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

fitz said:


> Well the wheels on my car have not been treated well at all and this is the result of 9yrs driving
> 
> I tried a good scrub using bilberry and a clay is also useless. But htere are still a huge amount of stains. Suggestions please
> 
> ...


Christ if you think thats bad you live a sheltered life!! 

This is one of the wheels off my 405 MI-16 Resto Project which has done 206k miles.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=211&pictureid=2600

After some acid based cleaner and a stiff brush u end up with this...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/picture.php?albumid=211&pictureid=2601

All this prostrating yourself because people on here say acid wheel cleaners are evil and you shouldn't use them....rubbish if used correctly they do the job they are designed to do...with no damage...ok i dont say use them every week but if you have a minger you have to use something with some grunt otherwise you will spend all day and get nowhere!


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Acid based wheel cleaners definatley have thier place in detailing, just need to be used with care and infrequently, better to keep on top of the cleaning.

But for a really minging set of wheels it is a great product to get them clean for easy maintenance.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

nick, that is a transformation and a half :thumb:


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Christ if you think thats bad you live a sheltered life!!
> 
> This is one of the wheels off my 405 MI-16 Resto Project which has done 206k miles.
> 
> ...


Well said!!:thumb:


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

MerlinGTI said:


> Its frowned upon because poor useage or repeated aplication absolutely knackers the paint.
> 
> Stuff works well but its harsh.


has this been proven though or is it just a theory because of its ingredients?
And i thought it worked quite well but I havent tried any of the other reputable brands.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Well I did 6 month test of using AS Ali-Shine on the Audi's alloys and the only thing was the paint went a bit flat but I polished them back up and all was fine....now use Diluted AS Smart wheels for the weekly wash and AS Ali-Shine for the 4-6 month proper clean and not seen any issues at all.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

uruk hai said:


> nick, that is a transformation and a half :thumb:


Tell me about it....i was surprised they came up as well as that.

....oh and before anyone says it i know the wheels are dfferent ones in the 2 photos but trust me they were all like that and the all came up as good.

One day I will get the 405 on the road again!!


----------



## dirtybarrys (Jul 28, 2008)

great work. Will try this myself now.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Bring out the Autosmart TARDIS and SMARTWHEELS?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Tardis is not a wheel cleaner its a TAR & GLUE remover why do people think its going to clean wheels!?!?! 

I have only come across maybe a handfull of cars that actually needed Tardis on the wheels to remove tar....

It will not remove brake dust or pitting properly!


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

nick_mcuk said:


> Tardis is not a wheel cleaner its a TAR & GLUE remover why do people think its going to clean wheels!?!?!
> 
> I have only come across maybe a handfull of cars that actually needed Tardis on the wheels to remove tar....
> 
> It will not remove brake dust or pitting properly!


Presumably because Tardis removes tar easily and as wheels normally get a fair amount of tar, they see an improvement. I use it alongside wheel brightner for that reason as wheel cleeners don't usually remove tar or glue type contaminates.

BTW, wheel cleaners won't remove "*pitting" *either.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Acid based ones will....I must be lucky in that I have never really had much tar on my wheels


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> Acid based ones will....I must be lucky in that I have never really had much tar on my wheels


Will what? Remove pitting? If thats what u meant then no it wont coz pitting is damaged paint. if ur replying to something else then ignore me.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the definition of pitting is a bit muddled as my interpretation of pitting is the fine black solid crap that you get on a wheel after a while. Is normally worse in the corners of the spokes which will come off with the careful use of an acid based wheel cleaner....not Tardis as its actually small parts of brake disk/pad that come off during breaking (red hot particles) then burn onto the surface.

If the paint is damaged none of the "detailing" products will fix it then.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I think the definition of pitting is a bit muddled as my interpretation of pitting is the fine black solid crap that you get on a wheel after a while. Is normally worse in the corners of the spokes which will come off with the careful use of an acid based wheel cleaner....not Tardis as its actually small parts of brake disk/pad that come off during breaking (red hot particles) then burn onto the surface.
> 
> If the paint is damaged none of the "detailing" products will fix it then.


My interpretation is actual "pits" in the metal/paint, the fine black solid crap is either brake dust or tar I suppose.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

well this is the results guys 
before wonder wheels but after bilberry and a hard scrub








after 








thanks for the help guys :thumb:


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad to see it worked, what was the process you used?


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

-brush on wonder wheels with paint brush. 
-let is soak
-agitate with a stiff brush
-power wash off

took a few applications though as it was so strong!


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2010)

jamie_s said:


> has this been proven though or is it just a theory because of its ingredients?
> And i thought it worked quite well but I havent tried any of the other reputable brands.


I think it is general "rule of thumb" that acid based wheel cleaners aren't as nice as "acid-free" (aka alkali) wheel cleaners to the wheel coating (paint). Having said this is it better putting some acid wheel cleaner on to fetch out brake dust pitting and stuff rather than leaving it to get worse. As for the effect on the actual metal in the wheel, that is different.

Best thing to do with that wheel in my opinion would be

Strong APC. Reason: Grease removal properties
Wheel Cleaner
Tar remover if required, or just go straight to clay, a bit of marring is hardly a big deal on the inside of the wheel!


----------

